# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Apex >  [XE 10] APEX 4.2, page admin vierge

## tck-lt

Bonjour,

j'ai ouvert un nouveau topic car cela ne concerne ni le mme problme ni la mme base que celui ouvert la semaine dernire.

J'ai d effectuer un changement de NLS_CHARACTERSET sur une base Oracle Express. Afin de minimiser les erreurs (et les emmerdements !), j'ai dsinstall le client APEX standard fourni avec ma version d'Oracle XE. Une fois la migration OK, j'ai install APEX 4.2 sur ma base. L'installation s'est droule correctement mais j'ai un gros souci.
Quand je rentre l'URL d'admin sur un navigateur (http://hostname_ma_machine:8080/apex...:9902168860925), une page blanche s'affiche alors que le libell de la fentre se modifie bien en "Application Express Administration Services". Il doit me manquer quelque chose mais je ne sais pas quoi. A noter que je n'ai pas sur ce serveur d'Oracle HTTP Server alors qu'il est indiqu dans la doc de le redmarrer. Est-il indispensable pour APEX 4.2 ? Je dispose en revanche d'un Apache sur ce mme serveur, puis-je l'utiliser  la place svp ?



NB : Oracle Xe est install sur un serveur Linux

Edit 1 : j'ai pig qu'avec Oracle XE 10g, il n'y a pas d'Oracle HTTP Server. C'est XDB  priori qui gre cette couche via un listener. Chez moi a tourne :



> STATUS of the LISTENER
> ------------------------
> Alias                     LISTENER
> Version                   TNSLSNR for Linux: Version 10.2.0.1.0 - Production
> Start Date                29-NOV-2012 16:13:50
> Uptime                    0 days 0 hr. 24 min. 45 sec
> Trace Level               off
> Security                  ON: Local OS Authentication
> SNMP                      OFF
> ...


Je ne vois donc pas pourquoi je n'ai aucun lment sur ma page.


Edit 2 : une diffrence, l'intitul de la fentre de l'explorateur est maintenant "Application Express Login" mais toujours pas de textbox ni de boutons.
Quand je rentre l'url http://pre-ora.com:8080/, la page de license agreement d'Oracle Express apparait bien.

----------


## tck-lt

J'avais  priori zapp une tape de la doc d'install : 3.4.4.1 Running the apex_epg_config.sql Configuration Script

----------

